# Eidetic Imagery Therapy



## AbstractAnxiety (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey fam,

I was wondering if anybody had heard of or taken part in Eidetic Imagery Therapy? I've just started it last week and am not so sure about it so far. I can't say one way or the other.

I've gone twice so far and the first session I could bring up feelings and such but not so for the second. It's rather pricey as well ($150.00/hr session) so I'd really HATE to be throwing my money away on something hokey. 

Anybody heard of it? Done it?


-Abstract


----------

